# Opener ruined



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

So, we sprung outta bed, loaded the boat and headed to one of the blinds we liked from our scouting. We had the Derek's out, coffee poured and we're talking about how great the morning was gonna be, the it happened!!! Some jag off that said it was HIS blind pulled up and started yelling at us to move our Shtuff. We told him he was welcome to join us. As the blind was large and very accommodating, but he would have none of it! He just kept barking at us until we decided to give up.

Anyway we headed in for breakfast, but will be back at it this evening. I sure hope he decides to let HIS blind rest b cause we're gonna try it again.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Spots and Dots said:


> So, we sprung outta bed, loaded the boat and headed to one of the blinds we liked from our scouting. We had the Derek's out, coffee poured and we're talking about how great the morning was gonna be, the it happened!!! Some jag off that said it was HIS blind pulled up and started yelling at us to move our Shtuff. We told him he was welcome to join us. As the blind was large and very accommodating, but he would have none of it! He just kept barking at us until we decided to give up.
> 
> Anyway we headed in for breakfast, but will be back at it this evening. I sure hope he decides to let HIS blind rest b cause we're gonna try it again.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Did you run and ad to amass a quantity of "Derek's"? 
How have they performed previously?
How was the blind owner not intimidated by a large mob of "Derek's" as well as the rest of your crew? 
Brave guys, I guess.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

That was me and that IS my blind! I will be back for this evenings hunt so do not even think about coming back to hunt my blind or there will be hell to pay buddy. I'm a duck hunting mfer and have been for almost three years now. Went 3 for 42 this morning so go chew on that.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

sotexhookset said:


> That was me and that IS my blind! I will be back for this evenings hunt so do not even think about coming back to hunt my blind or there will be hell to pay buddy. I'm a duck hunting mfer and have been for almost three years now. Went 3 for 42 this morning so go chew on that.


Great, another bay squatter! I see a bonfire in the future.


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

sotexhookset said:


> That was me and that IS my blind! I will be back for this evenings hunt so do not even think about coming back to hunt my blind or there will be hell to pay buddy. I'm a duck hunting mfer and have been for almost three years now. Went 3 for 42 this morning so go chew on that.


 Can I use it? I'll bring breakfast.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Nobody uses it but me. I'd rather burn it to the ground than let someone hunt out if it whether I'm there or not. I put 2-3 hours of bustin my *** work into it and its not for sale, lease or lend. I'll go all out ape**** on someone if I see them trespassing again.

And I don't need your stinking breakfast taco! That's an insult. This long time duck slayer is not one to be bought. I'm to hardcore and have been the last two seasons. 

In Phil We Trust.


----------



## droebuck (Oct 17, 2011)

*?*



sotexhookset said:


> That was me and that IS my blind! I will be back for this evenings hunt so do not even think about coming back to hunt my blind or there will be hell to pay buddy. I'm a duck hunting mfer and have been for almost three years now. Went 3 for 42 this morning so go chew on that.


I think this is a joke, don't burn the guys blind down.


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

*Lemme show you how to increase your kill ratio*



sotexhookset said:


> That was me and that IS my blind! I will be back for this evenings hunt so do not even think about coming back to hunt my blind or there will be hell to pay buddy. I'm a duck hunting mfer and have been for almost three years now. Went 3 for 42 this morning so go chew on that.


3 for 42 is poor shooting by anyone's standard. The way I shoot, the ratio is over 50% drop. See you out there as my tips are free for usage of your blind. I'll bring the donuts and coffee, and you bring some extra boxes of shells....for yourself of course. I only bring a half box to limit out.


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

sotexhookset said:


> Nobody uses it but me. I'd rather burn it to the ground than let someone hunt out if it whether I'm there or not. I put 2-3 hours of bustin my *** work into it and its not for sale, lease or lend. I'll go all out ape**** on someone if I see them trespassing again.
> 
> And I don't need your stinking breakfast taco! That's an insult. This long time duck slayer is not one to be bought. I'm to hardcore and have been the last two seasons.
> 
> In Phil We Trust.


 Now you went and got me riled up! I'm heading there right **** now and if you want to stop me you better come ready.

Where is it?


----------



## Reality Czech (Jul 17, 2004)

Haha!
An I thought the teal tag threads were unbeatable!:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Spooley said:


> 3 for 42 is poor shooting by anyone's standard. The way I shoot, the ratio is over 50% drop. See you out there as my tips are free for usage of your blind. I'll bring the donuts and coffee, and you bring some extra boxes of shells....for yourself of course. I only bring a half box to limit out.


No such thing. I took a couple of buddies with me last year I and went five for 45. That's better than 10%. One of the guys was a rookie (first time ever) and was blown away. No big deal, rookie like I said but my other bud hunted pretty hard last year and I consider him experienced. He had 6 hunts last year. Pretty hardcore for never duck hunting before last season but he's shot dove before many times. Anyway he was impressed as all get out on my shooting skills. And he brought 10 or so if his own decoy birds, OWN face paint and two different calls so yea, I'd say his being impressed counts big time.

Half a box of shells?? Whatever. You're stoned.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Billphish said:


> Now you went and got me riled up! I'm heading there right **** now and if you want to stop me you better come ready.
> 
> Where is it?


Bring it son! Mule Slough, POC. Look for the white 1993 18' Kenner duck hunting machine anchored about thirty yards off the shoreline. Me and a brand new 870 will be waiting.


----------



## Reality Czech (Jul 17, 2004)

Here's yo sign.:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

sotexhookset said:


> Bring it son! Mule Slough, POC. Look for the white 1993 18' Kenner duck hunting machine anchored about thirty yards off the shoreline. Me and a brand new 870 will be waiting.


Can we do this next weekend? It's too cold today and I gotta go get a duck stamp, shotgun and some bullets and I don't have a boat.( can I use yours?)

Also will I need waders? If so what kind do you use? I'm thinking about steppin' up to the Magellans. Anyway I'm rambling PM me the GPS location and look forward to slaying'em

Oh and don't let that guy bust your chops 3 for 42 s pretty nifty shooting where I come from and it's got me a little bit nervous LOL!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Billphish said:


> Can we do this next weekend? It's too cold today and I gotta go get a duck stamp, shotgun and some bullets and I don't have a boat.( can I use yours?)
> 
> Also will I need waders? If so what kind do you use? I'm thinking about steppin' up to the Magellans. Anyway I'm rambling PM me the GPS location and look forward to slaying'em
> 
> Oh and don't let that guy bust your chops 3 for 42 s pretty nifty shooting where I come from and it's got me a little bit nervous LOL!


That's what I'm talking about and thanks for the compliments. Us big time serious duck shooters need to stick together.

As far as the waders I don't own any. I have been just slipping a couple of 45 gallon trash bags over my legs and tying them off. I wear my camo Frog Togg pants and ropers over them. I heard those Magellan waders are pretty dam nice though. I'll probably save up and buy a pair for next duck season. I've been saving my money to fix my trim and tilt on my Kenner so that it'll work again and I can get closer to my duck blind .


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

sotexhookset said:


> That's what I'm talking about and thanks for the compliments. Us big time serious duck shooters need to stick together.
> 
> As far as the waders I don't own any. I have been just slipping a couple of 45 gallon trash bags over my legs and tying them off. I wear my camo Frog Togg pants and ropers over them. I heard those Magellan waders are pretty dam nice though. I'll probably save up and buy a pair for next duck season. I've been saving my money to fix my trim and tilt on my Kenner so that it'll work again and I can get closer to my duck blind .


 45 Gal bags, what a freakin' idea! Contractor grade I hope.

Anyhow you've become my friend now so I won't have to whip your *** anymore and I can use the blind right? (once it warms up a little)


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

You buncha suck mullets!

This jackwad ruined my hunt!


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

Spots and Dots said:


> You buncha suck mullets!
> 
> This jackwad ruined my hunt!


You stay out of our blind Spots. Ain't gonna be no second warning. (this is not a second warning as it may seem. It's a clarification of the first warning)

'phish


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Billphish said:


> You stay out of our blind Spots. Ain't gonna be no second warning. (this is not a second warning as it may seem. It's a clarification of the first warning)
> 
> 'phish







Wait a minute. What do you mean not whip my ***? I thought we were brothers in duck hunting. Not posers who just started like this year. I've got seven hunts under my belt and like 8 birds since 2012. I was prepared to give you coords to my duck blind. Now this changes everything. You best stay away from my duck blind if you know what's good for ya.


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

sotexhookset said:


> Wait a minute. What do you mean not whip my ***? I thought we were brothers in duck hunting. Not posers who just started like this year. I've got seven hunts under my belt and like 8 birds since 2012. I was prepared to give you coords to my duck blind. Now this changes everything. You best stay away from my duck blind if you know what's good for ya.[/QUOTE
> 
> ]Dude. Chill! I'm not just starting. My boss has like 10 framed and numbered duck stamp prints in his office which is right next to mine and guess what when he's gone I get that office.
> 
> ...


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Nothing more to see here dousche bag. Invite is withdrawn so take a hike.

And of course they're contractor grade you dumbass. What a stupid question question.


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

sotexhookset said:


> Nothing more to see here dousche bag. Invite is withdrawn so take a hike.
> 
> And of course they're contractor grade you dumbass. What a stupid question question.


Man I can see now why Spots hates you.

On another topic; have the Flounder started down there?


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Lol


----------



## N2Fowl (Jan 6, 2011)

Yes flounder are running, we caught our limit out of some ones ducks blind while we were hunting it this morning. We will be back there this evening to hunt the guys blind and kill the flounder also!!


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

N2Fowl said:


> Yes flounder are running, we caught our limit out of some ones ducks blind while we were hunting it this morning. We will be back there this evening to hunt the guys blind and kill the flounder also!!


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

N2Fowl said:


> Yes flounder are running, we caught our limit out of some ones ducks blind while we were hunting it this morning. We will be back there this evening to hunt the guys blind and kill the flounder also!!


Are you amassing a crowd of "Derek's" also?


----------



## N2Fowl (Jan 6, 2011)

spurgersalty said:


> Are you amassing a crowd of "Derek's" also?


yes if u want to feel that way!

But in all seriousness my buddy lives down that way, i talked to him this morning about how his hunt went, they did ok but as for flounder he said he has had some trouble gettin keepers last month alot of small ones.

p.s i need a bigger crowd of them "dereks"..


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

Well, we changed blinds this afternoon and what a great decision it was! We've already shot a bunch of canvasbacks! They pile into the Derek's, and even if you only get one, the group usually circles for follow up shots. With 9 of us in the blind, it still didn't take much time to kill all 54 birds.

Btw, look under the bench in the blind from this morning.....left your a lil "surprise".......bwahahahah!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks Spots. You didn't have to go and do all that. What is it? A box of shells? Academy gift certificate?? Badass. You must've read I was saving up for a pair of Magellan waders. This is great news!


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

You guys need to learn how to shoot ducks before you can talk sh##. As for Spots & Sotex, y'all better stay away from our duck blinds if you know whats good for ya.....Unless y'all bring Tacos, thats all you have to bring beside your shotguns and ammo. I'll provide the decoys & transportation. Don't start crying about...."um what ducks will we now to shoot and how many can we shoot". Either you know are you don't not my problem. You better be able to be on the water by 4:30AM also.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

4:30? In the morning?? And I thought I was Robertson's kind of hardcore. Maybe ill just stick to the floundering.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

sotexhookset said:


> 4:30? In the morning?? And I thought I was Robertson's kind of hardcore. Maybe ill just stick to the floundering.


Can be closer to 5:00AM sometimes, if taking rookies out.


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

I wish I got into duck hunting. But if I did go Id be lost lol


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Lol.

Tacos huh. What's your preference?


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

sotexhookset said:


> Lol.
> 
> Tacos huh. What's your preference?


Two Carne guisada's from a good mexican restaurant. No gas station carp.


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

Copano/Aransas said:


> Two Carne guisada's from a good mexican restaurant. No gas station carp.


Does the exclude Speedy Stop? Their carne is pretty good. Sure wish I could eat it more often, but I'm lactose intolerant and momma gets upset when I'm "windy".

Where can I meet a tomorrow? I have a bunch of shells left over from dove season.
Let's take my boat. It has a gps so I can, errr so you can find your way in the dark.
I can also bring my Derek's. They are brand new blue bills rigged on long lines, with 4 oz straps weights.

What choke should I use? Do you mind if I bring my dog? He's pretty good given this is his first time out. I was impressed! As soon as we shot, he bolted from the blind looking for birds, and wouldn't hardly come back to the blind til he found one. Pretty danged good for a mixed breed retriever.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperScooter (Oct 27, 2012)

This happened to me too, the guy wouldn't leave saying it was his blind. I went back mid day and took a dump in the duck blind.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Spots and Dots said:


> Does the exclude Speedy Stop? Their carne is pretty good. Sure wish I could eat it more often, but I'm lactose intolerant and momma gets upset when I'm "windy".
> 
> Where can I meet a tomorrow? I have a bunch of shells left over from dove season.
> Let's take my boat. It has a gps so I can, errr so you can find your way in the dark.
> ...


Speedy Stops ok, so i'll let you silde on that one. You can bring the dog, but i rather use 00Buckshot than the dove load. Tenderizes the meat for you. You can bring the Derek's, but i have some 16 oz weights that work better. You can throw them a lot further out.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

SuperScooter said:


> This happened to me too, the guy wouldn't leave saying it was his blind. I went back mid day and took a dump in the duck blind.


Wow. People do that? Spots left me an Academy gift card I believe. Much better than a dump.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

SuperScooter said:


> This happened to me too, the guy wouldn't leave saying it was his blind. I went back mid day and took a dump in the duck blind.


No need to do that, just go move his boat about 2 miles down the shoreline. He'll learn.:rotfl:


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Keep it up guys, stuck at work and lmao.....btw, me and some buddy's own 15 duck ponds. We lease'em out to a hunting club but what the hell. I mean they're really mine so I can do whatever I want. To hell with gettin up early. Lets just ease out there after daybreak and ride around skillet shootin. We don't need no stinkin Derek's. they'll probly be plenty out there anyway......


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

BretE said:


> Keep it up guys, stuck at work and lmao.....btw, me and some buddy's own 15 duck ponds. We lease'em out to a hunting club but what the hell. I mean they're really mine so I can do whatever I want. To hell with gettin up early. Lets just ease out there after daybreak and ride around skillet shootin. We don't need no stinkin Derek's. they'll probly be plenty out there anyway......


Now that is real hunting, count me in. Do you shoot out of the back of the truck?
Reminds of me when I started duck hunting.


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

BretE said:


> Keep it up guys, stuck at work and lmao.....btw, me and some buddy's own 15 duck ponds. We lease'em out to a hunting club but what the hell. I mean they're really mine so I can do whatever I want. To hell with gettin up early. Lets just ease out there after daybreak and ride around skillet shootin. We don't need no stinkin Derek's. they'll probly be plenty out there anyway......


Who does this? I mean all hardcore hunters spread the Derek's, put on face camo, and shoot the birds in the face (unless it's slow, then we sling lead with a full choke).
However, I do like me some inland shooting and would be willing to jump in the truck and go for a hunt with ha. I'll pitch in for gas, and bring tacos. Do you mind if I smoke. I like a lil cherry tobacco in a pipe after breakfasts. Also. My dog doesn't like to ride in the back. Will it be okay if he rides between us? Don't worry, I'll make sure he shakes off before hopping in. Oh! And, don't worry if he humps your leg. He does that to everybody.

Where's all these ponds?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

*Stop teasing your doggie retreiver.*



Spots and Dots said:


> Does the exclude Speedy Stop? Their carne is pretty good. Sure wish I could eat it more often, but I'm lactose intolerant and momma gets upset when I'm "windy".
> 
> Where can I meet a tomorrow? I have a bunch of shells left over from dove season.
> Let's take my boat. It has a gps so I can, errr so you can find your way in the dark.
> ...


Your going to kill that poor doogie if he jumps out every time you skyblast over your Derek's with that pitiful 3 for 43 shooting. Poochie needs to know you dropped something before you turn him loose on retrieve. I mean dang! You could afford them Magellans if you could shoot better.

Hot tip No.1: Practice and study your prey. Know the flight characteristics of each sub-specie of duck so that you will know how to lead as each are different in that respect, especially when they start checking your Derek's as they circle.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Spots and Dots said:


> Who does this? I mean all hardcore hunters spread the Derek's, put on face camo, and shoot the birds in the face (unless it's slow, then we sling lead with a full choke).
> However, I do like me some inland shooting and would be willing to jump in the truck and go for a hunt with ha. I'll pitch in for gas, and bring tacos. Do you mind if I smoke. I like a lil cherry tobacco in a pipe after breakfasts. Also. My dog doesn't like to ride in the back. Will it be okay if he rides between us? Don't worry, I'll make sure he shakes off before hopping in. Oh! And, don't worry if he humps your leg. He does that to everybody.
> 
> Where's all these ponds?
> ...


O i see how this works as soon as a better offer comes along, the heck with me i guesssad3sm O well, guess i just have to use my dummies to get my 16 Dekes. :work:


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

Ol Roy is pretty tuff. I ran him on a few hog hunts and he caught pretty good. The guy I bought him from said he is versatile.

As for practice: by shooting often, I am practicing. I used to be really bad, but am getting better. Heck, we don't hardly shoot many spoonbills anymore. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Spots and Dots said:


> Who does this? I mean all hardcore hunters spread the Derek's, put on face camo, and shoot the birds in the face (unless it's slow, then we sling lead with a full choke).
> However, I do like me some inland shooting and would be willing to jump in the truck and go for a hunt with ha. I'll pitch in for gas, and bring tacos. Do you mind if I smoke. I like a lil cherry tobacco in a pipe after breakfasts. Also. My dog doesn't like to ride in the back. Will it be okay if he rides between us? Don't worry, I'll make sure he shakes off before hopping in. Oh! And, don't worry if he humps your leg. He does that to everybody.
> 
> Where's all these ponds?
> ...


Can't put location on this interwebz thang, you'll just have to trust me. Some guy in a green truck comes by from time to time acting all high and mighty. Btw, how fast can your truck go? I think this guy might be trying to horn in but I ain't never stuck around to find out.......


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Yea Brete. Where are these ponds? I don't have a dog, well I do but he's a Boston Terrier and can only retrieve dove because he can't swim. His legs are to skinny so he just sinks in water over 18" while he's staring up at you and blowing bubbles. Anyway. I have gas money and two extra flats of 7.5 shot I can share. My wife is a Mexican and makes badass bean and cheese tacos as well. Let me know.








Sidenote- my truck is deleted. It hauls ***!!


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

You fellas ought to come shoot some of these golf course ducks, they really don't like to fly, but, I'm sure they still taste like a duck, prolly limit out early and play a few holes after


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

Copano/Aransas said:


> O i see how this works as soon as a better offer comes along, the heck with me i guesssad3sm O well, guess i just have to use my dummies to get my 16 Dekes. :work:


No no, buddy. We are still on! I want to see your spots, then i'm gonna meet Brete. If you want, you can come too. I haven't discussed bringing anyone, but I'm sure he won't mind.

You want bean on your tacos?

SoTex - you never told me your ol lady is mescun. You bring the tacos. This is shaping no up to be a good hunt!

Brett - my truck has a Hemi, so we should be good. It's only 2wd, but I have Swampers on the back.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Spots and Dots said:


> No no, buddy. We are still on! I want to see your spots, then i'm gonna meet Brete. If you want, you can come too. I haven't discussed bringing anyone, but I'm sure he won't mind.
> 
> You want bean on your tacos?
> 
> ...


10-4. Plus homemade tacos this is going to be great. Talk in the AM.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

sotexhookset said:


> Yea Brete. Where are these ponds? I don't have a dog, well I do but he's a Boston Terrier and can only retrieve dove because he can't swim. His legs are to skinny so he just sinks in water over 18" while he's staring up at you and blowing bubbles. Anyway. I have gas money and two extra flats of 7.5 shot I can share. My wife is a Mexican and makes badass bean and cheese tacos as well. Let me know.
> View attachment 1793929
> 
> 
> Sidenote- my truck is deleted. It hauls ***!!


Lol.......awesome pic!!! It's on!....


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

Waiting! 
Tacos are getting cold.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

I've been here since 4:45AM, done drank half a pot of coffee. You must be in the wrong blind. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Nwilkins said:


> You fellas ought to come shoot some of these golf course ducks, they really don't like to fly, but, I'm sure they still taste like a duck, prolly limit out early and play a few holes after


I generally carry my 22 iron for squirrels, is that legal for ducks?


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Stupid daylight savings time screwed me up. (Wth ???) That and my wife didn't make the tacos. We were out of bacon grease for the frijoles and I didn't want to embarrass myself after talkin up her bean and cheese. Just not the same without the grease. They don't start flying til 8:30 or so anyway so good luck to y'all.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Do you have to sign up for this hunting stuff? Or can anyone do it? I've been watching duck dynasty a lot so I pretty sure I got it figured out. Walmart sell decent dereks? Maybe dollar store? Foodstamps eligible? They are in fact being used to gather food for my 7 children. Can any one give me some decent areas to try. I don't want your honey holes or anything. Thanks guys yall are the best!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

I figured

All isn't lost though. Ol Roy and I are fixing to meet Brete for some jump shooting.
Ask the ol lady to whip up some lunch and meet us!

I thinking duck fajitas for dinner, with a side of backstrap. I tagged a nice 6 point with my truck this morning and Ol Roy was able to chase it down so I could finish it off. I've got some Ultras iced down for the cooking, too.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

Ok I'm not so mad today and was going to go look at shot guns. Too dang cold for duck hunting anyway. Money is no object(within reason)...what should I get?


----------



## StoryTeller (Apr 13, 2011)

*Really...?*



Billphish said:


> Ok I'm not so mad today and was going to go look at shot guns. Too dang cold for duck hunting anyway. Money is no object(within reason)...what should I get?


 You should ask the THREE YEAR VETERAN OF THE "HARDCORE" TYPE, who doesn't know what chokes to use, and hit 3 out of 45. I bet he can guide you in the right direction...hahaha. I thumbed through this thread and man I hope you are joking around. If you are great, if not well....see how long you last out there.


----------



## Ancuegar (Jul 5, 2012)

i almost wish i couldve tagged along for this tour!!


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

I just want to know where to buy them Dereks??


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

StoryTeller said:


> You should ask the THREE YEAR VETERAN OF THE "HARDCORE" TYPE, who doesn't know what chokes to use, and hit 3 out of 45. I bet he can guide you in the right direction...hahaha. I thumbed through this thread and man I hope you are joking around. If you are great, if not well....see how long you last out there.


Hey Slick! I'm now 5 for 73 after yesterday's stellar evening hunt so you know I'm a hardcore badass. Don't hate the duck slayer, hate the... the cold water? Yea! Bud.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## wal1809 (May 27, 2005)

Spots and Dots said:


> So, we sprung outta bed, loaded the boat and headed to one of the blinds we liked from our scouting. We had the Derek's out, coffee poured and we're talking about how great the morning was gonna be, the it happened!!! Some jag off that said it was HIS blind pulled up and started yelling at us to move our Shtuff. We told him he was welcome to join us. As the blind was large and very accommodating, but he would have none of it! He just kept barking at us until we decided to give up.
> 
> Anyway we headed in for breakfast, but will be back at it this evening. I sure hope he decides to let HIS blind rest b cause we're gonna try it again.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Next time set you about 4 roadflares in the brush on the blind as you step out of it. Tell him here you go my man, its all yours.


----------



## OttoMan (Sep 8, 2011)

*sotexhookset* <<< this guy is trolling yall quit feeding the fool haha
Is a funny read though


----------



## tamucc04 (Jun 21, 2011)

Copano/Aransas said:


> Speedy Stops ok, so i'll let you silde on that one. You can bring the dog, but i rather use 00Buckshot than the dove load. Tenderizes the meat for you. You can bring the Derek's, but i have some 16 oz weights that work better. You can throw them a lot further out.


You must be going someplace other than Rockport. Dang speedy stop sold out and dont seem the same. Stripes tries though. And I aint got no fancy weights but I do have some of grandpa Dereks he made out of 2x4 I can stick in the ground. And some pool floaties I can tie some plate weights from my work out set to??? That ok?



Copano/Aransas said:


> No need to do that, just go move his boat about 2 miles down the shoreline. He'll learn.:rotfl:


This is just awesome!


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Ancuegar said:


> i almost wish i couldve tagged along for this tour!!


No doubt right?

Friggen spit my coke out....


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

LOL....I love hunting season. LOL


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Lmao! Yeah!!


----------



## Bullitt4439 (Sep 18, 2014)

Nwilkins said:


> You fellas ought to come shoot some of these golf course ducks, they really don't like to fly, but, I'm sure they still taste like a duck, prolly limit out early and play a few holes after


I heard there was someone shooting ducks off sweetwater with a .177? Taste like duck to me. :rotfl:


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

So tx, your words were hurtfull. I am not a duck hunter but do go eat donuts. As I was sitting there in my new Magellans eating donuts and looking cool in you came. Just the sight of you wearing those trash bag waders was enough to let me know you were a hardcore, bad555 duck hunter.Then you started in on me calling me a poser and a wantabe. I was so humiliated. To top it off my freind Dereck was there and saw the whole thing.
BTW, I don't have a dog but I have a cat that chases stuff. Do you know where I can send him for training?
I could use some shooting lessons too.


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

Sotol,
I hate to say it, but diehard duck hunters don't eat donuts (SoTex was getting black coffee, I'm sure), and don't keep cats. You might look into crocheting or canasta.

Sorry friend. It is how it is. I'm sure you don't want to splash mud on your Miata anyway.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Reality Czech (Jul 17, 2004)

I wouldn't put it past some of you guys that ya'll would bait you buds hunting area with corn, and the call the GW on them.
That is after you have removed the plug from his gun, and scattered lead shot hulls around his blind.:rotfl:


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Dick's Sporting Goods has them dereks on sale........


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Reality Czech said:


> I wouldn't put it past some of you guys that ya'll would bait you buds hunting area with corn, and the call the GW on them.
> That is after you have removed the plug from his gun, and scattered lead shot hulls around his blind.:rotfl:


LOL. Waitâ€¦you mean i can't have a timed corn feeder set up next to my deck blind :sarcasm


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

tamucc04 said:


> You must be going someplace other than Rockport. Dang speedy stop sold out and dont seem the same. Stripes tries though. And I aint got no fancy weights but I do have some of grandpa Dereks he made out of 2x4 I can stick in the ground. And some pool floaties I can tie some plate weights from my work out set to??? That ok?
> 
> This is just awesome!


No i go to RP, but you go pick up Tacos from Jalisco's, and i'll go run the guy out of his blind i found the day before. Then i'll come pick you up.


----------



## tamucc04 (Jun 21, 2011)

Copano/Aransas said:


> No i go to RP, but you go pick up Tacos from Jalisco's, and i'll go run the guy out of his blind i found the day before. Then i'll come pick you up.


Deal I go there for sit down breakfast don't know why I didn't think about tacos there.

But heck I have a few mallards and geese my neighbor has been fattening up all year. Now that the reds are coming in we can sit in my bar and open the door and pick them off with a pellet gun. But I still say we go sit in a red fish lodge blind just for fun. I hear they tend to get mighty upset with people back by their "private" hunting areas.


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

Spots and Dots said:


> Sotol,
> I hate to say it, but diehard duck hunters don't eat donuts (SoTex was getting black coffee, I'm sure), and don't keep cats. You might look into crocheting or canasta.
> 
> Sorry friend. It is how it is. I'm sure you don't want to splash mud on your Miata anyway.
> ...


I had a pair of waders one time where the should straps wouldn't quite get long enough. Lots of wear and tear that year. Is that crocheting?

I'm not into all the lingo these days; don't watch much TV anymore.


----------

